# What would you like to see improved in Kontakt



## gmet (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all,

Over the last couple of years there have been feature requests (both here and on the NI forum) and indeed discoveries of hidden features or undocumented (in the manual) anomalies. I wonder if we could summarise all these in one thread (without too much OT info or general blurb!) - you never know - someone at NI may have a look!

Here are mine:

Scripting at bank level.
Include multiscript show/hide button.
Documenting multiscript features.
Documenting tables/math used in KSP.
Ability to adjust convolution ER/Tail to 0% (50% is the current limit).

Justin


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jan 31, 2009)

Scripting at bank level would be perfect.

But what i would really like to see is CCs following up when switching instruments inside banks. That is a must if you ask me.


----------



## lux (Jan 31, 2009)

right ckick->midi learn on about everything, expecially scripted interfaces knobs


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 31, 2009)

@Lux:
Actually your wish will already be in Kontakt 3.5:

From http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... hp?t=72114:

Direct MIDI Learn for all sliders and knobs, including performance views


----------



## madbulk (Jan 31, 2009)

No contest... Multiple standalone instances.


----------



## John DeBorde (Jan 31, 2009)

"Light" mono-timbral instance version that would allow me to layer instruments on one midi-channel, w/o the memory/cpu footprint of the full version, ala EXS24.


----------



## Leon Willett (Jan 31, 2009)

+1 for light mono-timbral instance


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 31, 2009)

Full integration of Nils Editor into Kontakt! 
A man can dream


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 31, 2009)

A mono timbral instance would be perfect ala exs24. So ++1


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jan 31, 2009)

Frederick Russ @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> A mono timbral instance would be perfect ala exs24. So ++1



+++1 :mrgreen:


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 31, 2009)

Yes, one more for the mono-timbral instance ala EXS24- especially if it would address more RAM than the current 4 gig limit inside of Logic.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 31, 2009)

Global level scripting... ie.. access to master tempo controls etc.
Apply Sample Start offset to Selected Zones -- this should be relative or absolute +/- 
Imposing Group settings on another group or set of selected groups.
All input fields should be applicable to all selected zones.
Vertical/Horizontal sliders as a new "knob".
A Master "Close all Edit Tabs" .. and a Master "Expose Used Edit Tabs" -- would close/open all used modulators, inserts etc.


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 31, 2009)

How about real *User Functions*, preferably in a common pool so they can be called from any script slot without having to re-define them in each slot.


----------



## Dynamitec (Jan 31, 2009)

Not to forget a text input box!


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 31, 2009)

Dynamitec @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Not to forget a text input box!



Yes indeed and how about the ability to change menu items on the fly? ie outside of the ICB.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 31, 2009)

re-sizable windows, damn those menus are small!


----------



## lee (Jan 31, 2009)

Fernando Warez @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Scripting at bank level would be perfect.
> 
> But what i would really like to see is CCs following up when switching instruments inside banks. That is a must if you ask me.



You may already know this but there is a workaround, a script for mfxscript available that does what you describe. Then again, your host must be able to use mfxscripts. http://hem.bredband.net/b807883/mfxscript/

See this thread for background info: http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5531

The script actually contains a keyswitch -> program change translator too, but that shouldnt bee too hard to delete, and just keep the "CCs following up"-part.

/Johnny


----------



## Fernando Warez (Jan 31, 2009)

lee @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Sat Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Scripting at bank level would be perfect.
> ...



Thanks lee. I know but i never managed to get it to work in C4. Perhapes I'll give it an other try some day... But frankly, i think NI should fix this.

Cheers.


----------



## lux (Feb 1, 2009)

[quote:c9ec26c137="Dynamitec @ Sat Jan 31, 2009 9:05 am"]@Lux:
Actually your wish will already be in Kontakt 3.5:

òÈB   “ùÅÈB   “ùÆÈB   “ùÇÈB   “ùÈÈB   “û+ÈB   “û,ÈB   “û-ÈB   “û.ÈB   “û/ÈB   “û0ÈB   “û1ÈB   “û2ÈB   “û3ÈB   “û4ÈB   “û5ÈB   “û6ÈB   “û7ÈB   “û8ÈB   “û9ÈB   “û:ÈB   “û;


----------



## Angel (Feb 1, 2009)

gsilbers @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> re-sizable windows, damn those menus are small!



VST2 doesn't support window-resizing. vst3 does!


----------



## AR (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd like to have full 64-bit support and unlimited RAM access (which was announced already for the K 3.5 Update).

Then whatelse I'd like to have (but not necessarily): How much RAM I can adress to each opened .nki program. (Similar to changing voices per instance.)

Greets
AR


----------



## steff3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Select zone and edit their sample params together - directly, without going forth and back and so on ....

better access to params of a voice instead of only to groups from scripts ...

ability to change the color of columns of a table in real time (script) ....

for script ui-elements (knobs and tables) - an update on mouse button up instead of on change .... 

best


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd like to organize all my Kontakt Libraries in the way it's done in the Kontakt Player. The Kontakt Player Browser feature is coming in 3.5 and i hope it's possible to organize also non K2Player-Libraries the same way. So cool browsing features are on my wish list


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 4, 2009)

Angel @ Sun Feb 01 said:


> gsilbers @ Sat Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> > re-sizable windows, damn those menus are small!
> ...



AU for me


----------



## paoling (Feb 22, 2009)

The possibility to move instruments directly into banks, without the need to save them and import by browser. 

A way, maybe it exists already, to move an instrument freely between the 4 pages of 16 instruments, in standalone mode.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Feb 22, 2009)

Fix the "missing samples" bug...


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Feb 23, 2009)

As usual: script access to Aftertouch. But, I'm afraid that would require a miracle.


----------



## Justus (Feb 23, 2009)

Drag and drop a patch over an open patch.
It's annoying that you have to close the patch you want to replace first.


----------

